# what kind of clay for dirted?



## LeeVing (Mar 27, 2014)

visionist said:


> For a dirted tank what kink of clay should be mixed with the soil? My local michaels only has "manufacted" red clay. They only carry grey in the natural variety. Would that red be fine? Are you supposed to bake it or just let it air dry?


I found some mexican red clay today at Michaels.

This stuff...










It was hard to find, it wasn't in the Crayola clay isle, but one over down at the bottom. But this is the stuff Dustin talks about on his videos.


----------



## Kareen (Apr 6, 2013)

yes the Mexican red clay is good to use. I found it at Michaels to. I cut it up in small 1' cubes and let it dry out and then mash it up into a powder then mix it with my dirt. whet is the size of your tank you only need 1/4 of a pound of clay per square foot of your tank bottom.


----------



## oltombon (Oct 12, 2011)

I would send NilocG a PM on this forum. He sells Clay, Dolomite, and Potash in the quantity you need for very reasonable prices. I just bought a batch of stuff from him for the dirted 38g I'm setting up. The clay is dried and in a powder form making it great for mixing into topsoil.


----------

